# POST A PIC OF YOUR PRIVY !!



## Kim (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Chaser
 I have been trying to get these guys to post some pics of their privies and techniques, what they use etc..  I am trying to picture how they actually do it as I am new to the game as well.  I had a look at a web site that had the equipment but there was no explanation of how to use it.   soooo COME ON EVERYBODY,POST A PIC OF YOUR PRIVY AND TELL US HOW TO DO IT, PLEASE!!  
 Thanks Kim[]


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a picture of a square wood lined privy


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of me in a small barrell lined privy it was probably only a half barrell as it was very shallow


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a round brick lined privy


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 1, 2004)

As For how to do it well thatâ€™s a bit more difficult. The digging part is pretty much straight forward. Take a shovel and dig the soil to the wall which in brick or stone lined privies is very evident its a bit tougher to define the edge with a wood lined privy near the surface but once you get 2-3 feet in the walls will become very apparent. I dig with a shovel until I hit a trash layer then I like to use a long screwdriver its great for loosing up about the next foot of layer and you won't break anything its also good for working bricks and stones loose to get them out of the hole. Then shovel out the soil I just loosened up and start with the next foot of layer. This works great if the hole dose not get more then 5 or 6 feet deep once it gets that deep you going to need a rope and bucket and a digging partner to pull out the buckets of dirt. Then repeat until bottom of privy. The real trick is finding the privies. This takes a lot of practice and experience and even then you will never find every privy on a site sometimes you mite not even find any at all but you know they must be there. Whenever I walk on a site I usually think were would I put a privy and start there. Look for any depressions in the most logical spots on the site and start with those and when you have a suspect spot dig a test hole some lots I worked the probe was totally useless and the only way I found any pits was to just dig test holes were I thought they should be.

 I hope this helps 
 Chris


----------



## oz-riley (Apr 1, 2004)

Kim,
 I would love to post pictures of digs here in oz, however because digging for bottles is illegal in most Australian states due to our Heratage laws I would never dig any up []

 Here is a picture of a timber lined hole we found not so long ago, of coarse we did not touch it and if we had we may have found some great bottles. [8|]

 It is a perfect square and notice how the grass is always greener, er sorry I mean the grass is green where the hole is due to more water being caught there.

 Also Kim just for your own knowlage in Australia we call Privies 'Dunny Holes'.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2004)

That was a classic that place [] ,  the only place that I've ever seen that you could just drive around and spot the dunny holes from the car.  Pity that we are not allowed to dig them [] .


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 1, 2004)

Good mornin' (at least in Maine)[] You say it's illegal to dig in most places?!! Would it be possible to get 'certified' somehow as an cultural explorer in order to dig?  The only places here prohibited by the govt. would be govt. land or burial sites.


----------



## oz-riley (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Norm,
 Nope, you have to be an Archaeologist, if you find anything interesting under the ground you are meant to stop digging and contact 'Heritage Victoria' (in Victoria) and they will do an Archaeological Survey to ascertain whether they will hold an Archaeological Dig.

 We have been trying to fight the Heritage Act 1995 since it was first brought into play but without much success.

 Here is a link to the Act in a PDF file format if anyone really wants to bend their brain 

Victorian Heritage Act 1995


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 1, 2004)

I can understand their concern that archaeological site might be destroyed by the 'untrained', however just think what goes 'un-discovered' because of this law.[8|]  My wife and I were discussing your 'Heritage Act' and it reminds us of the law here in the USA; it is illegal for anyone other than a 'Native American' to possess a Bald Eagle feather! We had a case here in Maine last year where a person who kept a feather he found in the in the woods was fined $500, and HAD to pay. We probably all have been across a dig site at one time or another where some uncaring clod has left a mess in the search of artifacts for profit; unfortunately it leaves a blight in the eyes of some concerning our hobby/trade.[]


----------



## Minoque (Apr 1, 2004)

The way I find bottles is much easier, just find a frozen lake, look for a bottle and dig a hole. []






 The bottle is a Danish mineralwater bottle from 1860-1890


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 2, 2004)

Dear Kim...

 I was going to send you a picture of my privy, but when I opened the door with my digital camera, my wife threw a book at me..seems she was using it at the time!
 (Chuckle chuckle[])

 Good digging....

 Dr J


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah Kim, I thought that was quite forward of you asking for a picture of our privy![] But since you asked nicely, here ya go...


----------



## oz-riley (Apr 2, 2004)

I am very impressed with the way Minoque finds bottles and it is a great picture, this would have to be the easiest way I have seen to date.
 Minoque do you find many this way or is it a bit of a rarity?

 IRISH has researched a new spot where a few Cobalt Blue Australian Codds have been found in a Mangrove area at the top of Western Australia, it is an old town tip (dump).
 He has suggested that I put on the wetsuit and probe for bottles in the water and he will stand on the bank with a 303 rifle and shoot any Salt Water Crocodiles that come near me.
 He was surprised when I was not as keen on the idea as he was [&:]

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## IRISH (Apr 2, 2004)

Chris,  you would be safe,  I'm a good shot [].
 Was it my asking you to sign over your collection to me in your will first that put you off [] .


----------



## Minoque (Apr 2, 2004)

We find a lot of bottles in lakes, from one lake we have pulled over 5000 bottles, videly spread around all time periods from 1830-2000, and even a few dated 1600-1750. mostly we have just walked or sailed in our little rowboat, along the banks and pulled every bottle we could see, up with a rake.
 The one under the ice was from a Winter where the ice froze very fast and was completly clear, so it was like walking on glass, we could see everything on the buttom, even some deeper than we could grap.
 We are now experimenting with a underwater camera and a very long pole, with a graphook.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 2, 2004)

CRIMMEY! Chris, that was a big won' Good thing you ad Irish covren yor back.[]  Just take the 'Crocodile Guy' along, then you both could search.  Actually that has been something on my mind since I first came across you guys from oz.  Is there any records of bottle hunters becoming a meal?!  You got all kinds of 'nastys' in the bush, and I don't think I would venture near a salt marsh!


----------



## Kim (Apr 2, 2004)

WOW!

 I am impressed.  I can't believe what you guys go through to find a bottle, ice, water, dirt.  It certainly adds more value to bottle collecting when you can grasp the concept of obtaining them.

 Does anybody know about the NSW legalities of digging "Dunnyholes". 

 I think the boys should take me with them to W. Aust.  I hold a license and I'm not a bad shot.  That way you both can go in and it would be twice as quick, you also only run a 50% chance that a croc would eat you, considering he would have a choice. Hehe! 

 I hope you all keep the photos coming, thanks, they are most enjoyable.  Kim


----------



## bearfan (Apr 11, 2004)

My Word!  Are there really bottles that far down???  Norm I will really have to explain to my Mother why we are going to dig a 10 foot hole in her yard! LOL  It is in the woods.  All she cares is that the animals in the woods, deer and bears etc.,  are safe from a hole.  I never even dreamed of digging a hole that far down.  I guess my 6 inch hole did not even scratch the surface.  Learning more everyday I come here.  Wow![8|]


----------



## IRISH (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey bearfan,  the deepest I've ever dug was just over 20 feet,  a friend of mine often digs holes 30 feet plus (he digs out old gold diggings near camps).
 It all depends on the site, some there are no bottles more that a foot down but mostly they will be between the surface and six to 8 feet.


----------

